# Macbook pro 2010 et Thunderbolt Display



## AleksTom (13 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous!

voila je possède un macbook pro 2010 (i7 2,66Ghz, 8go, GeForce 330m), je souhaite acheter un écran apple 27 pouces, et la se pose le problème du Thunderbolt.

si je branche l'écran Thunderbolt display sur mon mbp, l'image sera-t-elle exporté?
J'ai compris que le hub et autre ne marcheront pas, cependant est ce que l'image sera presente?

Merci de votre aide et vive macgeneration!


----------



## kolargol31 (13 Décembre 2011)

Slt

je presumes que ton signal video passera 

l'interet du thunderbolt est le chainage des produits (6maximum)

mais je pense que cela peut passer vu que le thunderbolt du MBP permet d'utiliser le minidisplay port 
donc je pense que l'ecran le permet aussi


----------



## AleksTom (13 Décembre 2011)

je précise que je ne possède pas de port thunderbolt, mais mini display port.
Quelqu'un aurait-il déjà essayé cette configuration?

Macbook pro 2010 (minidisplay port) + apple Thunderbolt display 27.


----------



## kolargol31 (13 Décembre 2011)

oui c'est ce que j'indique, en théorie cela devrait fonctionner...

Car une retrocompatibilité devrait fonctionner!


----------



## AleksTom (15 Décembre 2011)

Alors je me suis entretenu avec un gars d'un SAV agréé Apple, il m'a expliqué qu'il a eu un cas où un client avait acheté 2 écrans thunderbolt pour son mac pro et que cela ne marchait pas...
il fut contraint de prendre 2 écrans Cinema display 27 à la place...
Donc...

Cependant si quelqu'un a pu essayé sur un macbook pro ou autre, pourrait-il nous gratifier de son expérience!?


----------



## Kamidh (18 Décembre 2011)

Deux écrans logique mais 1 aucun problème.


----------



## AleksTom (19 Décembre 2011)

vraiment as tu essayé??


----------



## AleksTom (23 Décembre 2011)

Je viens d'essayer à l'apple store d'opera, et cela ne marche pas.
mac avec mini display port + écran 27 pouce thunderbolt = PAS COMPATIBLE!!!!!!

Voilà merci à tous!


----------



## storme (23 Décembre 2011)

Bonsoir,

Oui, en effet, thunderbolt vers  mini display port : Ok, c'est rétrocompatible dans se sens

L'inverse non


----------

